# New puppy!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well we went to Christmas dinner with my dad's side of the family and we all fell in love with one of the puppies they had there. Well, it took some convincing to get my dad in on it but secretly he couldn't resist. His name was "Dutch" but we renamed him Jasper. (all my idea after seeing Twilight :greengrin: ) He is half deer Chihuahua and half miniature dachsund.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's the piccies!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

first word that comes to mind ... ADORABLE !!!!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Toooooo Cute!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! He's a sweet heart. My aunt kind of got surprised when she noticed her dachsund female was bagging up, so momma's getting fixed after this incident. :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

He is so cute! He looks like a Jasper too (I've never seen the show though).


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness... he is absolutely tooo cute! It's obvious that he was made to sit on your lap and be completely spoiled.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How could he resist that face? No wonder your dad gave in. What a adorable baby.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

He's so cute! That made a really good cross. My folks once had border collie/mini schnauzer cross pups born-boy were those some ugly looking pups :slapfloor: .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Yep definitely makes a good cross, my dog, Jewel, is actually the same type of cross. She's probably one of THE best dog's we've ever had, but she's getting old, about 11 I think. She thinks she is Jasper's new mommy. lol

This is Jewel.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is soooo cute!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He amazingly cute! Really adorable facial expression he has there.

And great name- Jasper is my fave character in Twilight


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! What a CUTIE! Jasper is a great name for the little guy!! Although I must say Edward and Bella were my favs! :wink: Actually my cousins have a Golden Retriever puppy named Bella :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww..... they are really cute....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! Potty training is not going so well with him though, he was very spoiled in his old home apparently. :roll: And he has seperation anxiety which we're also working on. (already somewhat better though)


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

To cute. To cute. Looks like he is going to be a handfull


----------

